# Zander und Barsch



## yenzi_123 (5. Dezember 2016)

Guten Tag,
wollte am we gerne mal auf zander und barsch!
Hatte da an die Ijssel gedacht oder den Twente Kanal.
Komme aus dem Raum Osnabrück bin mobil vielleivcht habt ihr 
ja ein paar nette Tipps für mich#h
Würde mich sehr freuen!

MFG Jens


----------



## shafty262 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Ijssel ist zur Zeit nicht so leicht. Wir haben festgestellt das die Beissphasen extrem kurz geworden sind.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yenzi_123 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Danke für die Antwort Shafty!
Wo bekomme ich am besten die Angelkarte her für die Ijssel?!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*



yenzi_123 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort Shafty!
> Wo bekomme ich am besten die Angelkarte her für die Ijssel?!


https://www.vispas.nl


----------



## shafty262 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*



yenzi_123 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort Shafty!
> Wo bekomme ich am besten die Angelkarte her für die Ijssel?!


Kommt auf den Abschnitt an den du beangeln willst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yenzi_123 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Danke das ist echt nett!
Möchte dahingend keinen Fehler machen was die Papiere angeht!
Puuh nur  bin ich dahingend echt laie!
Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust mich zu begleiten!?
Möchte echt gerne mal paar Zander jagen gehen!


----------



## n0rdfriese (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Ich würde mit der Tour noch bis zum 1.1. warten und mir den Vispas erst für 2017 kaufen. 2016 ist ja schließlich nicht mehr lang. Den Vispas 2017 kannst du jetzt auch schon online bestellen. Bei Bedarf empfehle ich dann direkt auch die Erlaubnis 3. Angel und Nachtangelerlaubnis zu bestellen.


----------



## yenzi_123 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

danke Nordfriese für den Tipp!#h
Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht 
meine Frage ist jetzt noch wie sich das dann mit den Vereinen aufsichhält!?
Das verstehe ich noch nicht ganz.
Hab mir 2008 den Vispas in Weervershof geholt somit war das gebiet mit dem verein abgedeckt aber wenn ich das im Netz bestelle wie weiß ich wie ich welchen Verein ich auswählen soll!?#c


----------



## Frank aus Lev (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Dann geh auf http://www.visplanner.nl/

Suche dir die Ecke aus wo du immer oder am meisten angeln willst und klicke auf das Gebiet. Dann wird dir der Verein dem das Gewässer gehört, b.z.w der es befischen darf, angezeigt.
Den Verein suchst du dann in der Liste derr Vispas Bestellung raus.
Oder du gehst direkt auf die HP von dem Verein.


----------



## yenzi_123 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Danke die Seite ist echt gut!
Was würde sich denn da anbieten wenn ich aus Osnabrück komme!?
Doesburg!? Da hab ich schon viel von gehört!


----------



## zanderzone (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Geh in nen Laden und kauf dir ne Wochenkarte für 2016, kostet 9€. Du darfst fast die ganze Ijssel damit befischen, außer im Bereich Doesburg, die kochen ihr eingenes Süppchen... Twentekanal ist überall frei, egal mit welcher Karte, ABER auf jeden Fall auf Hinweißschilder achten.. Davon gibt es viele am Twente..


----------



## zanderzone (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Habe jetzt erst deinen letzten Eintrag gelesen.. Wie gesagt, wenn Doesburg, dann muss da auch die Karte herkommen.. Deventer Zuphten ist es egal, da passt jeder Vispass!


----------



## yenzi_123 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Danke zanderzone!
Damit hast du mir jetzt sehr weitergeholfen!
Werde dann wohl Deventer zuerst in Angriff nehmen.
Genau mit der Wochenkarte wollte ich das dieses jahr noch machen.
Andere Frage es werden ja einige Guides angeboten zu moderaten Preisen durch diverse Angelshops. macht das Sinn erstmal damit zu starten!?
Oder könnte ich auch so erfolgreich sein!?


----------



## n0rdfriese (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Ich denke das kommt auf deine persönliche Zielsetzung und verfügbare Zeit an. Guide macht Sinn wenn Du einmal hin und sofort ordentlich fangen willst. Die Guides die ich kenne, sind halt auch alle mit Boot unterwegs und angeln vertikal. Ich gehe nur vom Ufer aus los auf Spinntour oder Ansitz. 

Ich hab dieses Jahr erst in NL angefangen und mir alles selbst erarbeitet. Wobei mir mein jetziger Hotspot auch vom Angelladen empfohlen wurde. Wenn Du den Dreh mit Jahreszeit, Tageszeit und Spot raushast, wird sich der Erfolg auch schnell einstellen. Ich war 4 mal los bevor ich meinen ersten 32er Barsch hatte. Darauf folgte dann kein einziger Schneidertag mehr in diesem Jahr und rund 40 maßige Zettis. Ich fahre aber auch nur 30 Minuten bis NL und da war es nicht so wild anfangs auch mal Schneidertage zu riskieren.


----------



## n0rdfriese (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Noch ein paar allgemeine Infos:

Normaler Vispas oder Wochenkarte
Angeln erlaubt 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang. Angeln mit 2 Handruten. C&R ist klar, falls Du doch mal was mitnehmen willst: Pro Person darfst Du 2 Zander und 2 Barsche mitnehmen bzw. besitzen. Hecht und Wels müssen immer zurück. Bei nem Ansitz gibts dann noch mal Besonderheiten was Angelzelte und übernachten angeht.


----------



## yenzi_123 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zander und Barsch*

Danke das hilft mir echt weiter!
Denke werde mir das auch alles erarbeiten und erfragen.
Das kalte Wasser wo ich mich dann befinde ist am besten denke ich sonst werde ich das mit dem guide mal machen.
Bekomme ich denn in den Angelläden dort auch Tages bzw. wochenkarten nicht das ich umsonst fahre!?


----------

